# Should I buy a Metric or Inch String Action Gauge?(Stew Mac Setup Kit)



## Poltergeist (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm starting to get serious about setting up my own guitars, because I'm tired of paying the money to have it done by local guitar techs. 

I'm considering buying the Stew Mac Basic Set up kit to setup my guitars which is here in this link: http://http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Tools/Measuring_tools/Basic_Setup_Kit.html


Although, I don't know what String Action Gauge is best for my needs.

I play an Ibanez RG8 and it seems like a lot of the Action/bridge height is in millimeters in the owners manual. I have a couple Epiphone 6 strings and a standard Yamaha 4 string bass that I plan on setting up as well... 

So what do you guys use for measuring during your guitar setups, metric or inches?

any advice, comments or suggestions are highly appreciated!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 29, 2013)

Americans would probably mostly say inches, and the rest of the world would say metric. 

First think what you use the most, because if you use 1 thing in metric, it would be strange amongst the imperial system. If you'd go with inches you'd have to do the math once and then you'd know it forever, and you can keep using your imperial system.


----------



## Sephael (Jul 29, 2013)

metric. Anymore almost anything that lists inches will also list metric, the reverse is seldom true however.


----------



## Webmaestro (Jul 29, 2013)

I used to use inches, but have been using metric nowadays for everything. All my tools (ruler, feeler gauges, etc) have both, but I default to metric for everything when doing my own setups. Sometimes, techs will talk to me in terms of inches, and I'm lost.


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 29, 2013)

Good question!

Link is jacked up (missing colon) - here is the link to the set up kits: 
STEWMAC.COM : Basic Setup Kit


----------



## Hyacinth (Jul 29, 2013)

Metric. American measurement is retarded, and I say this as an American


----------



## tedtan (Jul 29, 2013)

They'll both get you the same measurement (just read differently), so just choose the one that's most familiar/comfortable for you to use. Worst case is you have to convert on occasion, so no biggie.


----------



## Given To Fly (Jul 29, 2013)

I would say metric, but if possible, work with both systems.


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Jul 29, 2013)

iv rarely seen anything music related that went by inch. the only thing off the top of my head are jack sizes for cables and such. your better off with the metric system in my opinion.


----------



## Watty (Jul 29, 2013)

Metric. Miles easier. I have to use our backasswards way at work and it kills me...


----------



## Suitable (Jul 29, 2013)

Metric is far more suitable to this application.


----------



## Poltergeist (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for their responses ! I'll order the kit with a metric string action gauge when my funds allow. I had to clarify this because I've seen very little talk about measuring in inches, more so in metric and 64th's... Also just became aware that the stew mac gauge has a conversion chart on the back of it, so if I must convert something other than metric I should be good..

I'm hoping that this kit saves a lot of time for my setups, because I'm new to this mechanical stuff and use to spend countless frustrating hours trying to get this right. Most likely do to my lack of tools and knowledge now that I think of it in retrospect. 

At any rate, would anyone else wish to discuss their preferred action heights?
isn't the standard 1.5 mm for the first string and 2.0mm for the 6th? 
What about for the 7th and 8th strings? maybe in the 2.2mm 2.5mm range? 

I'm really new to all this technical stuff so I'm trying to absorb as much knowledge as I can before I get my hands on these tools.


----------



## Suitable (Jul 29, 2013)

Everyone is different on preffered heights so its up to you what feels comfortable. Personally I would set it up at 1.5mm for the 8th and 0.8mm for the 1st on that guitar with that bridge, maybe a bit higher on the 1st if you want big bends with that neck radius but up to you really.


----------



## Poltergeist (Jul 29, 2013)

Suitable said:


> Everyone is different on preffered heights so its up to you what feels comfortable. Personally I would set it up at 1.5mm for the 8th and 0.8mm for the 1st on that guitar with that bridge, maybe a bit higher on the 1st if you want big bends with that neck radius but up to you really.


 
I really appreciate you diligent responses to my questions, Suitable; much respect for that. So the 8th string at 1.5mm and the 1st at 0.8mm would be more of a lower action I'd presume? I do play with a lot of attack and I do like to have room for big bends like you said, so perhaps I might want to go up a bit like you suggested on the 1st string to make that possible... I'm just wondering if the 8th string at 1.5mm would create buzzing being so close and tuned to E1. Guess I'll have to try it out and see.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah, I think for action and nut slot depth, etc., a ruler is almost useless, unless you want to report what you're hitting. Not to be a Negative Nancy, but I wouldn't pay $19 for a little metal ruler, when any cheapo plastic ruler from Walmart would do. Unless you're going to measure other things, that is. People can tell you all day long you should set up your high E at 0.8mm, but if you can't get it there without buzzing you'll set it at 0.9, 1.0, or whatever it takes. Or, you might get it lower. 
That being said, it does come with part of a kit, so it might be that the whole thing costs less than buying the parts?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 30, 2013)

I use a $2 ruler with mm on one side.
It's easy to see when you are halfway between two marks, or a little closer to one than the other.
So you can effectively estimate down to about .25mm increments.

I use thin dunlop guitar picks to estimate relief, and they are of course labeled in metric.

Amazon.com : Empire 6in. Stainless Steel Ruler : Electronics

That little t-shirt clip pops right off to get it out of your way, or you can swap ends with it I suppose if wanted.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 30, 2013)

TRENCHLORD said:


> I use a $2 ruler with mm on one side.
> It's easy to see when you are halfway between two marks, or a little closer to one than the other.
> So you can effectively estimate down to about .25mm increments.
> 
> ...



Haha, the little ruler I have is almost just like that - stainless steel and in mm. I figured a plastic one would suit the OP fine, but it looks like we both like our trusty SS ones.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 30, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Haha, the little ruler I have is almost just like that - stainless steel and in mm. I figured a plastic one would suit the OP fine, but it looks like we both like our trusty SS ones.


 
Metal, and only metal!!!!! (isert deathy growl)
Yeah the plastic would be less scratchy I guess, but I happened to be walking through Rural King (extremely rednecky store for those who aren't Midwest familiar) and spotted it on the $3 cheapo-tool rack not realizing it was a $2 ruler lol. I guess I got screwed.


----------



## Poltergeist (Jul 30, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I think for action and nut slot depth, etc., a ruler is almost useless, unless you want to report what you're hitting. Not to be a Negative Nancy, but I wouldn't pay $19 for a little metal ruler, when any cheapo plastic ruler from Walmart would do. Unless you're going to measure other things, that is. People can tell you all day long you should set up your high E at 0.8mm, but if you can't get it there without buzzing you'll set it at 0.9, 1.0, or whatever it takes. Or, you might get it lower.
> That being said, it does come with part of a kit, so it might be that the whole thing costs less than buying the parts?



Yeah you save buying it in the set versus buying it piece by piece and they give you the option to choose metric or inches for the string gauge, that's how this whole thread started. 

On that note, I bought it today, and holy horse piss I was not happy with the shipping cost.. $10.25, which gave me $112 for the grand total. 
I suppose these tools will last a life time, so I'm sure they'll be worth every penny in the long run.


----------

